# Cloak of invisibility coming to an Army near you... eventually



## LimaOscarSierraTango (May 9, 2012)

I can only assume that what she is holding is a sheet of cloth with the technology. Cool stuff! I can't wait to see how this project progresses. I wonder how heavy it will be, as well as how well it will breathe.



> The art of military concealment is not just about making aircraft invisible to radar, but also about giving soldiers protection in the field. Since 1999 Canadian camouflage company HyperStealth Biotechnology has produced patterns for more than two million uniforms for the armed forces of 40 countries. Now, in partnership with military-technology company ADS Inc, it is bidding for one of the biggest contracts in the industry: the US Army's next-generation camouflage pattern. The company is one of four to develop patterns after the US government requested submissions. The winner will be announced later this year.
> 
> HyperStealth CEO Guy Cramer says the Quantum Stealth design (above) builds on his company's previous computer-generated digital patterns by using fractals that mimic the distribution of colour in natural surroundings. This makes the wearer practically invisible, says Cramer: "It provides that few extra seconds of concealment." Some of the details and technical features of HyperStealth's work cannot be revealed for reasons of military secrecy, and only mock-up pictures are available -- but this is a battlefield future we'd like to see. Or not.


 
SOURCE


----------



## Poccington (May 9, 2012)

Harry Potter is gonna be so pissed.


----------



## pardus (May 10, 2012)

Holy shit that's amazing. Arnie is so fucked now!


----------



## Etype (May 13, 2012)

The cloak of invisibility isn't such a big deal without the elder wand and the resurrection stone.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 16, 2012)

Aww, I was hoping her CLOTHES would be invisible.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 12, 2013)

Necro thread, I know, but I checked out this companies website today just to see if there were any updates on their progress and gave it me a good chuckle.  Check it out:
http://www.hyperstealth.com/Quantum-Stealth/

It looks like something some middle aged guy created in his mom's basement with their AOL account; it even has a traffic counter for crying out loud.  Certainly not the level of "fit and finish" I'd expect from a company that can make shit disappear.   On the other hand, maybe they're actually two busy figuring out how to make shit disappear to care what their website looks like. 

I just hope someone has actually seen the product work in person.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 12, 2013)

Viewing most of their data pages out of context of the actual main site ends up kicking off the derp-vibe, however some of the patterns they have actually look decent.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 12, 2013)

Agree, they have some cool looking stuff.  I looked up their site because I was interested to see if they had any updates to their Quantum Stealth project, which I find rather interesting.  However, for a company that far out on the leading edge and with some of their reported clients, I was just a bit taken back at the legitimate mess of their website.


----------



## Dame (Aug 12, 2013)

Makes me want to offer to redo the site for a couple of yards of that material. Stripes of that down the sides of every skirt I own and liposuction might be avoided. (MIGHT be.)


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 12, 2013)

To couple things together, the largest issues that most of the "invisibility cloaks" end up having is that anything that is fabric (printed OLED tech, etc) basically needs a computer with some sort of low power consumption to look at video and melt the cohesive 360 into a mass of patterns that mimic the area around.

Single direction camouflage like this is easy to do, relatively speaking. People do it with photoshop all the time, after all. Take background image, put over what you don't want there. Same concept, except that you do it "live" with a video image. It's been done with projectors and a white cloak.  

The problem is when you're moving around, you'd effectively need a fractal generation program looking at what the cameras are seeing for pixels, taking those patterns and the colors and then integrating them into a pattern sequence that closely approximates the surrounding terrain... which you could do while standing.

Having something you could drape over you as a cloak on the ground wouldn't work nearly as well because of one big factor: Illumination. Without illumination those cameras won't be able to properly detect what it should be displaying... and whatever this ends up being made out of isn't going to be translucent in the least, it's going to be a solid opaque.

Tie in the energy requirements and I see a combination of the honeycomb pattern thermal panels BAE is doing preliminary testing on (basically just a computer that has thermal sensors in a 360, takes a look around, and does what I mentioned about visual pattern de/reconstruction, and feeds that data to the electronically variable potentiometers that feed a fuckpile of Peltier coolers that transfer heat to/from the actual vehicle body to vary it's thermal signature as desired) with matte screen OLED displays mounted in tandem on those.  With a reasonably adequate resolution, it wouldn't be hard to have a vehicle at least have a significantly reduced visual and thermal signature... thermally, at least for areas that are generally neutral/passive in terms of thermal output (you ain't camoing active production of heat like exhaust systems and the like, that's where experience in other fields comes in)

Toss in some higher resolution touchscreens on a couple sides of the vehicles, and your Blufor/FBCB2 data you'd normally only have inside could be routed, viewed, and even input/accessed from the outside of the vehicle reducing the amount of time spent with a ramp dropped. 

Anyone in the technology industry dealing with camouflage, I have some game changing ideas that can take your company to the next level


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 12, 2013)

I want the Predator shit, when they come out with that, then I will be like "oh snap". But until then, I want to see what that chick is hiding under her hide and seek blanket.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 12, 2013)

Guy Kramer is a camouflage genius but he knows less about the internet than Pardus knows about the female anatomy.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 12, 2013)

Ranger Psych said:


> To couple things together, the largest issues that most of the "invisibility cloaks" end up having is that anything that is fabric (printed OLED tech, etc) basically needs a computer with some sort of low power consumption to look at video and melt the cohesive 360 into a mass of patterns that mimic the area around.
> 
> Single direction camouflage like this is easy to do, relatively speaking. People do it with photoshop all the time, after all. Take background image, put over what you don't want there. Same concept, except that you do it "live" with a video image. It's been done with projectors and a white cloak.
> 
> ...


That's the thing I find fascinating about "Quantum Stealth" claims. 

Per their own releases:
"Quantum Stealth is a material that renders the target completely invisible by bending light waves around the target."
and
"Two separate command groups within the U.S. Military and two separate Canadian Military groups as well as Federal Emergency Response Team (Counter Terrorism) have seen the actual material so they could verify that I was not just manipulating video or photo results; *These groups now know that it works and does so without cameras, batteries, lights or mirrors...It is lightweight and quite inexpensive. Both the U.S. and Canadian military have confirmed that it also works against military IR scopes and Thermal Optics.* "


----------



## pardus (Aug 12, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> Guy Kramer is a camouflage genius but he knows less about the internet than Pardus knows about the female anatomy.



Your face, cunt, I'll bite it.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 12, 2013)

pardus said:


> Your face cunt, I'll bite it.



What's a face cunt?


----------



## pardus (Aug 12, 2013)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> What's a face cunt?



SSHHH, the adults are talking.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 12, 2013)

pardus said:


> SSHHH, the adults are talking.



Uhhh, you are talking with Mac...


----------



## pardus (Aug 12, 2013)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> Uhhh, you are talking with Mac...



Oh right, my bad lol


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeah, this is like watching two retards fight over a peanut butter sandwich from last week's lunchbox.

Regarding the ninja/predator camouflage:

Doing it with anything other than an active system that works within the human eye portion of the electromagnetic spectrum isn't going to work.  Fiberoptics have great light transmission, however it's still not good enough to be able to make up for actual darkness... like you get in shadows.

Couple that with the fact that anything worn over a heat source can't magically just ignore thermodynamic law and shunt that energy into void space or some shit.

Using thermal manifestations (mirage) to your advantage would work, however you'd need the heat source (which would suck balls to have to wear) and then you're a beacon under any thermal imaging system. It wouldn't be hard to rig up a feedback enabled "cloak" that would spoof thermals with enough brains, but you'd need multiple sensors for the system to detect it's environment as well as temperature sensors to be able to monitor and control the system to conform to the surroundings... and it'd still need power because you'd be basically running heating elements or cooling elements in order to make it work.  

More than anything else, power requirements are going to be the biggest thing.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 12, 2013)

Ranger Psych said:


> Yeah, this is like watching two retards fight over a peanut butter sandwich from last week's lunchbox.
> 
> Regarding the ninja/predator camouflage:
> 
> ...


I hear ya, brother.  That's why I'm interested in knowing more about what it is they are doing; I certainly have my share of questions.   While I wouldn't expect them to provide specific details, I do kind of expect some info/press release info about partnerships and contracts.  Supposedly, they've partnered with ADS in VB.

The way the human eye and brain percieve things can be pretty interesting.  Illusionists make a living exploiting some of these traits.  So, while I have a healthy dose of skeptism about what he really has created, I also remain intrigued and haven't discounted the possiblity he has something legit.


----------



## pardus (Aug 12, 2013)

So what you're trying to say is multicam is still the best right?





Ranger Psych said:


> Yeah, this is like watching two retards fight over a peanut butter sandwich from last week's lunchbox.
> 
> Regarding the ninja/predator camouflage:
> 
> ...


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 12, 2013)

IF you were to somehow harness the energy from a fart, transform it into a charging system to power this magical gillie suit made out of Unicorn fur.....you'd be set.

Just bring in tacos and IPA's before rolling out on a week long field problem and you'll power it all week.

:wall::-"


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 12, 2013)

pardus said:


> So what you're trying to say is multicam is still the best right?



Actually, no. Multicam is better than UCP and the 2 previous desert uniforms as a pattern, but generally the most benefit comes from modern uniform designs providing utility that previous uniforms were lacking... and had to be local unit modifications if you were lucky to be somewhere that would/could.


----------



## pardus (Aug 12, 2013)

Ranger Psych said:


> Actually, no. Multicam is better than UCP and the 2 previous desert uniforms as a pattern, but generally the most benefit comes from modern uniform designs providing utility that previous uniforms were lacking... and had to be local unit modifications if you were lucky to be somewhere that would/could.



I know, I was being a sarcastic smartass.
The best camo IMHO, is derived from depth, plus color. E.G. a gilliesuite, which is just a modification of standard use of natural/local camouflage.

After all what are the 7 rules of camouflage? 

Shape, Shine, Shadow, Silhouette, Surface, Spacing, Movement. A gillie/proper natural cam, addresses 6 of those.


----------



## Confederate Son (Aug 13, 2013)

pardus said:


> After all what are the 7 rules of camouflage?
> 
> Shape, Shine, Shadow, Silhouette, Surface, Spacing, Movement. A gillie/proper natural cam, addresses 6 of those.


The 7th being Shine?


----------



## pardus (Aug 13, 2013)

Confederate Son said:


> The 7th being Shine?



Huh?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 13, 2013)

PT shorts, flip flops, brown t shirt and face paint....I'm pretty sure their is a picture of me at JRTC, running around in just that....camouflage? Yeah I blend in, like I belong in an Airforce orgy.

Honestly the BDU/DCU's were just fine with a lil bit of added burlap to your equipment/upper body.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 13, 2013)

OG 107's ( Green Jungle Fatigues) - modifications paint, addition of burlap, cutting holes for vegetation...  and they were comfortable


----------



## Confederate Son (Aug 13, 2013)

pardus said:


> Huh?


Nvm.. worded poorly and answered by google. Carry on.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 13, 2013)

Confederate Son said:


> Nvm.. worded poorly and answered by google. Carry on.



Sir.  Carry on, Sir.  Pardus likes it when you address him with respect like that.  He is a mod afterall.


----------



## pardus (Aug 13, 2013)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> Sir.  Carry on, Sir.  Pardus likes it when you address him with respect like that.  He is a mod afterall.



I will fucking kill you with a spoon motherfucker!


----------



## Confederate Son (Aug 13, 2013)

I'd imagine he knows damn well that wasnt an insult or anything derogatory. Just an expression.


----------



## Confederate Son (Aug 13, 2013)

or maybe not


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 13, 2013)

pardus said:


> I will fucking kill you with a spoon motherfucker!



I may give you the chance next month if things work out right.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 14, 2013)

pardus said:


> Your face, cunt, I'll bite it.



Did you just come onto me?  I'm flattered but no, thanks.


----------

